# Fiction Competition 2010 Results?



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its been a while since we've heard anything on the fiction contest. Is there a new date for winner confirmation?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I Pm'ed Ploss a week ago and got an "I'll post up the shortlist really soon!" response. No shortlist yet, though.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well at this point methinks he's going to skip the shortlist entirely and go straight to the results.

Whoever wins however I want everyone to know that this was a great contest and we all (hopefully) had a lot of fun entering! :biggrin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn HIV, brings you down when you're needed the most 

That's what he gets for sleeping with Thai hookers


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I reckon he's busy reading all of the prizes. .


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking about this yesterday, and I also think that there will be no shortlist, and we will immediately see who's the winner. That's even better but still I can't wait for the results.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

He regrets the fact that he promised to send the winner those books and now he is hiding them away and silently sitting in some non existing corner of the forum...


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Ploss has no control over when the commissioner activates the Bat-Signal, so......


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a bit worried what a "bat" signal might be.

anyway this thread got me excited for 0.2 seconds until I saw the question mark.

still, Bane_of_Kings suggestion to Ploss' whereabouts made me laugh.


Its no biggie if he needs longer but would be nice to know


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I PM'd him. He said no shortlist, but he already knows the winner/runner-ups and should announce them within the week. There will be a "special extra something" too, so keep an eye out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Davidicus 40k said:


> I PM'd him. He said no shortlist, but he already knows the winner/runner-ups and should announce them within the week. There will be a "special extra something" too, so keep an eye out.


He's lying to you, he already told me you were all losers and that he was working on getting a raging drunk on the go this week...



p.s some of what I said may be slightly inaccurate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

har har... interesting deductions everyone. 

I have been delayed. that's the simple answer. To complicate said answer, i was stricken with a raging flu, my grandfather had a stroke, and then the rug gets pulled out from me on my book contract. There have been a lot of things going recently... However, i have had enough time to narrow down a top three. so the winner and runner-ups will be announced within the week. and yes, there will be a "special extra thing" involved. something to involve public voting i figure.

CP

once again, i apologize for the delay.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's no problem, the worst happens to everyone. Glad to see you got better.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> there will be a "special extra thing" involved


See, I was right! HIV, the gift that keeps on giving!

In all seriousness, though, good luck with all the RL shit that's going on CP, take your time on this for, as we all know, real life issues > fanfic competition...

Also, still sorry about the dead hooker I mailed you as a bribe...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Boc said:


> Also, still sorry about the dead hooker I mailed you as a bribe...


yes, well, it's quite hard to use a dead hooker, not to mention dispose of. so your bribe was not considered.


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

so this is the part where we all try not to get our hopes up 

gotta say in any case, many many thanks to ploss for running this comp to begin with


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> He's lying to you, he already told me you were all losers and that he was working on getting a raging drunk on the go this week...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Srsly! If I was not out of space in my signature already, that one would have landed there! Have some rep for awesomness!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> yes, well, it's quite hard to use a dead hooker, not to mention dispose of. so your bribe was not considered.


You threw away a dead hooker?! Haven't you ever heard of recycling you ignorant man!? 

I also wouldn't be surprised if you just lying to us and you won first place, giving us the false illusion of a chance to win this competition.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, Ploss certainly knows how to raise suspense. I'll give him that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Holmstrom said:


> Well, Ploss certainly knows how to raise suspense. I'll give him that.


i'm an author damn it, of course i'm good at raising suspense.  lol

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, be like ADB--behind on deadlines.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

weird... you're right... :shok:


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

argh the suspense


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> However, i have had enough time to narrow down a top three. so the winner and runner-ups will be announced within the week. and yes, there will be a "special extra thing" involved. something to involve public voting i figure.


Public voting is good, as it encourages people to read and comment on the entries, many of which have had little or no feedback. 

Also, the suspense is killing me too.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Eremite said:


> Public voting is good, as it encourages people to read and comment on the entries, many of which have had little or no feedback.
> 
> Also, the suspense is killing me too.


Public voting is fine and well, however, it was eliminated for the Fiction Contest as per the new rules and inclusion of prizes. we've seen rampant cheating in the past from public voting example: Session 1 of the Painting and Conversion contests for 2010. 

I like public voting for popular contest but when it comes down to it, it can be fudged. 

A word to all, i've thoroughly enjoyed everyone's stories! I'm simply finalizing the announcement post and it should be up soon here. like, soon soon. lol

CP


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Public voting is fine and well, however, it was eliminated for the Fiction Contest as per the new rules and inclusion of prizes. we've seen rampant cheating in the past from public voting example: Session 1 of the Painting and Conversion contests for 2010.
> 
> I like public voting for popular contest but when it comes down to it, it can be fudged.
> 
> ...


Ohhh like a public vote of whose story was the best? I remember something about a "Most Creative Story" award, so I thought the community would vote on that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Of course the public vote might be for the worst story and the 'winner' gets booted from Heresy forever for being so crap at life...I don't think that is what it'll be about but you never know- Ploss is a crazily tall guy and the people who breathe in such thin air way up there can have twisted ideas.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

With a public vote, nothing stops me from creating 30 different accounts simply to vote for myself 30 times. This was the issue with the Painting and Conversion contest earlier, I believe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A judge is the only fair way to decide a winner, even if he is as crazy as Baron claims the current one is.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not so much as he's crazy as LSD is a helluva drug...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And daily usage of mind bending substances does kind of start to gnaw at you...


----------



## Ignatius Hadrian (Jul 25, 2010)

Stop the insanity... and post the winners!

I doubt I'm among them, but I'd at least like to see your opinion of them before rereading.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

I assumed the public vote would be for a non-tangible reward - obviously cheating is a regretable fact of life.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Eremite said:


> I assumed the public vote would be for a non-tangible reward - obviously cheating is a regretable fact of life.


"Who do you really want to make feel better today?" Vote for whoever you think wrote the worst story.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol guys, you make Ploss sound like a damn crazy guy who drugs himself into a crazy Khorne Berzerker that rapes Guardsmen all day... Cant wait to see the results, even tough I did not make it into the competition thanks to the crappiness of this "Computer"...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Lol guys, you make Ploss sound like a damn crazy guy who drugs himself into a crazy Khorne Berzerker that rapes Guardsmen all day... Cant wait to see the results, even tough I did not make it into the competition thanks to the crappiness of this "Computer"...


I've seen his photos, I think I'm actually being rather conservative in my opinions


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I've seen his photos, I think I'm actually being rather conservative in my opinions


So have I, so that I could learn how the beat the great conspirator at his own game... I came to the conclusion that he is a tall (Damn tall) follower of the Chaos Gods... (Heresy!)


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

Eremite said:


> I assumed the public vote would be for a non-tangible reward - obviously cheating is a regretable fact of life.



I agree this sounds like a good idea, best way to mitigate cheating (though of course it can't be completely avoided) is just say, this is the People's Choice award.. but no actual prize.
Still counts for something, recognition is always good. 

Also, like someone said (sorry forgot to quote ) it would encourage people to read our stories so we can get some feedback.  Some of us have no comments. 

Argh suspense, its like a warp storm in my head.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I suppose there is nothing that prevents anyone from starting an unofficial "Forum Choice" thread with voting. Nothing to win but bragging rights


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gally912 said:


> Nothing to win but bragging rights


that's what _you_ think. hold off for a bit, i might be able to make it interesting. Before anyone makes a forum choice thread, (which i was sort of planning to do,) i will post the winners announcement tonight.

CP


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Lol guys, you make Ploss sound like a damn crazy guy who drugs himself into a crazy Khorne Berzerker that rapes Guardsmen all day... Cant wait to see the results, even tough I did not make it into the competition thanks to the crappiness of this "Computer"...


There is always, I hope, next year, Doelago.


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> that's what _you_ think. hold off for a bit, i might be able to make it interesting. Before anyone makes a forum choice thread, (which i was sort of planning to do,) i will post the winners announcement tonight.
> 
> CP


this is my excited face, can you tell?

cant wait to read the winning stories  there were too many to read them all


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

CaliBeR said:


> cant wait to read the winning stories  there were too many to read them all


part of the reason i didn't make it a public voting in the first place. People (not singling you out or anything) tend to get bored after a short time. 25 entries x 5k words each = potential boredom (though, not for me of course.)

CP


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> part of the reason i didn't make it a public voting in the first place. People (not singling you out or anything) tend to get bored after a short time. 25 entries x 5k words each = potential boredom (though, not for me of course.)
> 
> CP



Don't worry, I'm not ashamed of getting bored from 25 5k fanfic stories.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, as said before, public voting is quite easy to exploit. Things could wind down to all sorts of unsporting acts such as the creation clone accounts for additional votes and stuff like that.

Not saying that anyone in particular would do such a thing, but I agree that it's for the best to skip out on public vote unless the winner of such a satillite vote wins nothing but a pat on the back. As there would be no material reason to cheat.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i will post the winners announcement tonight.
> 
> CP


That makes me feel like a winner. I just want to know the results :shok:.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Davidicus 40k said:


> That makes me feel like a winner. I just want to know the results :shok:.


I just talked to Ploss- you lost. 

No don't bother checking tonight it won't be worth it, just come back in a few days and make sure you don't contact Ploss cause he hates talking to losers...trust me, I'm British.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I just talked to Ploss- you lost.
> 
> No don't bother checking tonight it won't be worth it, just come back in a few days and make sure you don't contact Ploss cause he hates talking to losers...trust me, I'm British.


what are you, my secretary? odd. i don't remember confiding in you about anything. let alone the results of the fiction contest... you're right, i do hate talking to losers, i should stop talking to you. icknose:

CP

edit: i mean, i understand your envy to be close to me, having a seat of power and everything, but you show it on your sleeve.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I just talked to Ploss- you lost.
> 
> No don't bother checking tonight it won't be worth it, just come back in a few days and make sure you don't contact Ploss cause he hates talking to losers...trust me, I'm British.


Baron hates me


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Baron hates me


So do I! Just kidding, never even noticed that there was such a low life form as you here on the forums... Just kidding again... Bad jokes... I think I need some sleep...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> what are you, my secretary? odd. i don't remember confiding in you about anything. let alone the results of the fiction contest... you're right, i do hate talking to losers, i should stop talking to you. icknose:
> 
> CP
> 
> edit: i mean, i understand your envy to be close to me, having a seat of power and everything, but you show it on your sleeve.


What can I say, subtlety just isn't my strong suit...and that loser comment really cut me deep I think I may go down a bottle of scotch and swear at the tv to lift my spirits. :russianroulette:


Davidicus 40k said:


> Baron hates me


No, no, no- Baron hates *everyone*, try not to be so possessive.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> that's what _you_ think. hold off for a bit, i might be able to make it interesting. Before anyone makes a forum choice thread, (which i was sort of planning to do,) i will post the winners announcement tonight.
> 
> CP


Oh boy. Are we all going to have to show in formal attire for the awards? Maybe a nice silk dre- er, tailored tuxedo?


----------

